# Pregnancy and Ivf Sniffing Drugs



## Nadine (Mar 16, 2003)

Dear Peter,

I understand a number of women become pregnant, prior to IVF, while sniffing 'IVF shutting down drugs' such as Buseralin or Syneral. The so called 'sniffer babies!!'

I am confused, as I was led to believe that these types of drugs, shut down the ovaries, and changed the lining of the womb, so an embryo could not implant, making a spontaneous pregnancy very difficult.

Is it, therefore, just a very rare occurence, for these types of pregnancies to occur, prior to IVF? Or do these drugs not affect conceiving at all, and I have got the wrong information?

Also can you tell me, would there be problems if one fell pregnant, while sniffing these shut down drugs? Would these drugs affect the pregnancy/baby at all?

Thank You

Nadine


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Nadine said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> I understand a number of women become pregnant, prior to IVF, while sniffing 'IVF shutting down drugs' such as Buseralin or Syneral. The so called 'sniffer babies!!'
> 
> ...


----------

